

Show HN: Nuuton UI demo. Give me your feedback. - orangethirty
http://nuuton.com

======
boyter
I hate the ..: all over the place. Looks like it is from Geocities.

Not sure why you would have the search button not a button. With forms like
this I would either have the button or nothing and expect users to hit the
enter key.

The colours a fine in my opinion (although I am not a designer) but the amount
of negative space around elements is too much.

The placeholder text in the input box is a bit weird. I would remove the
reference to nuuton.

------
masonhensley
A: The "..:" & ":.." everywhere are kinda distracting to me. If they hold any
significance, it is lost on me.[1]

B: Are "Hacker News", "/r/programming" etc search results? Trending topics
that will be replaced when a search is made? It is hard to tell since it is
not functioning.

C: The search placeholder is also confusing. " ..: Nuuton :... /category
!description" Again, does "..: :.." have any significance or is this like
having "google" as the placeholder in their search field? Is "/category"
intended to tell the user they can narrow a search to a certain sub-reddit?

D: Are you trying to brand your product through the search field placeholder?
Put your brand/ logo somewhere in the green area instead. You loose all
branding when a query is entered into the search field.[2]

Hope I'm not coming across as mean, I think the items I listed above will be
some stumbling blocks to new users interacting with your site.

[1]- <http://awesomescreenshot.com/0c819pej40>

[2]- <http://awesomescreenshot.com/06719pgie5>

------
lxe
A <center> tag? I believe it has been deprecated for ages. Also, you can
replace <div class="title/description"> with a description list
(<https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/dl>).

Also, honestly, it looks rather amateur -- which is okay, it being a work in
progress.

~~~
orangethirty
Oh yes, it is hacky. This is me putting the look of the UI, not the actual
markup. The markup will be template based and html5 complaint.

------
mhofstadt
In the current iteration, I'd say this isn't a usable UI. As a first time
visitor, I'd have no idea what I'm supposed to do or what anything on the page
means. The form field is somewhat of a mess because of the placeholders and
you need to change the ..: Search :.. button. Make it a prominent and obvious
call to action button. Also, make sure the form field itself is responsive
like the rest of the page so it doesn't get cut off when I resize the browser.

I have no idea what any of the things below the form field are so I can't
comment on that.

As for positives... I like the ASCII picture of Isaac Newton in the source.

This needs a lot of work, but everything starts somewhere.

------
ricardobeat
Considering this as a search engine interface, these are my observations:

\- too much whitespace around the search input. I can only see three results

\- the input placeholder is confusing. is that the accepted syntax? why is
"nuuton" in it?

\- results text is too large

\- it lacks context. what was matched? is this up-to-date content? what is the
domain/URL? where do I click?

\- large pink footer. why? shrink it and leave it for legalese

\- the ..: :.. thing brings me memories of Geocities

~~~
orangethirty
\- too much whitespace around the search input. I can only see three results

The launch version will have up to 50 results.

\- the input placeholder is confusing. is that the accepted syntax? why is
"nuuton" in it?

No good reason. The / and ! are tools that you will be able to use to search.

\- it lacks context. what was matched? is this up-to-date content? what is the
domain/URL? where do I click?

Did not put that in here on purpose, due to this being an UI exercise. I do
agree its confusing.

\- large pink footer. why? shrink it and leave it for legalese

My daughter's input. (:

\- the ..: :.. thing brings me memories of Geocities

Those are placeholders.

------
joshwayne
Without something that at least fakes what a typical interaction would be, I
don't think anyone could give you feedback aside from whether they like the
color/visual treatment.

------
bchar
Not especially keen on the color scheme, I guess. I don't have much of an
opinion on the rest of the layout, unfortunately. I'm not sure if that's a
good or bad thing.

~~~
orangethirty
I appreciate the feedback.

------
orangethirty
This is the BETA UI. Still tweaking it, though its very close to what you will
see on the BETA launch. Let me know what you think. I specially want feedback
on how moving around the page feels. There are some features not included in
this UI (secret until launch) that will be present later on. And no, Nuuton is
not dead. Its more alive than ever.

~~~
skore
> I specially want feedback on how moving around the page feels.

So you're saying it's possible to move around the page?

> And no, Nuuton is not dead. Its more alive than ever.

What is Nuuton? (strike that, answered above)

~~~
orangethirty
Feedback for how things are placed in the page. The search ability is not
available for the test. Soon, though.

~~~
skore
So maybe the importance of Nuuton is lost on me, but I'm going to be honest
with you: That is not something I'd feel even remotely confident posting to HN
for comments. You are wasting peoples time when you should still be
wasting/using a lot more of your own. That this hit the frontpage is baffling.

~~~
orangethirty
Where else am I going to get feedback from smart people like you?

~~~
skore
It's a give and take. You're taking feedback. For that, it would be wise to
give a little more effort.

------
pixelcort
What is it?

~~~
orangethirty
Its a search engine. Built using Go. By yours truly. (:

